# Грыжа диска L4-L5 5 мм



## Kobil (21 Окт 2018)

Здравствуйте. У меня нашли грыжу л4 л5 5 мм. Когда долго сижу, спина устает сильно.Не могу сидя и наклоняясь долго работать. Есть  в голени правой ноги. Иногда жжёт  на поверхности левой ноги .Как можно вылечиться от этой болезни? Спасибо за ответ всем врачам и участникам форума


----------



## La murr (21 Окт 2018)

@Kobil, здравствуйте!
Пожалуйста, дополните свою тему необходимыми сведениями 
Покажите имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## Kobil (21 Окт 2018)

Спасибо .Вот снимки.Правда, они получены в марте 2018 г. Пару дней назад сходил на КТ .Но не получается скидывать снимки КТ. Заключение КТ -медианная грыжа л4 л5 5 мм , которая сдавливает СМН. Признаки остеохандроза пояснично-крестцового отдела


----------



## Доктор Ступин (21 Окт 2018)

Опишите подробно что и нак болит.
И поставьте поперечные снимки.


----------



## Kobil (21 Окт 2018)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Опишите подробно что и нак болит.
> И поставьте поперечные снимки.


----------



## Kobil (21 Окт 2018)




----------



## Kobil (21 Окт 2018)




----------



## Kobil (21 Окт 2018)




----------



## Kobil (21 Окт 2018)

Вот все снимки @Доктор Ступин 
Словами описать как болит сложно мне. Такой сильной боли нет. Дискомфорт. Когда хожу боли не чувствую. Когда лежу в бедре и голени есть немного жжение чуть покалывание что ли . Иногда в правой  ягодице чувствую несильной боли. В стопах нет боли. Только в наружной части левой ноги бывает жжение. Сидя долго не могу работать.В пятках и носках спокойно могу ходить.Кажется  Очень редко  нога холодеет . Спасибо доктор


----------



## Доктор Ступин (21 Окт 2018)

У Вас сколиоз.
При сколиозе нагрузка на сегменты позвоночника распределяется не равномерно.
Чаще всего, как и у Вас, первым страдает 4-5.
Пострадал.
Пострадал незначительно.
Теперь надо минимизировать последствия этого.
Для этого надо пролечить то, что болит, восстановить, а вернее сформировать оптимальный двигательный стереотип.
И жить дальше в этом стереотипе.


----------



## Kobil (21 Окт 2018)

Я сейчас в больнице. Врач выписал  уколы,капельницы.Сделал одну блокаду на пояснице .Лечусь уже 4-й день улучшение не чувствую .Чуть чуть только .Завтра домой уеду. Не знаю как дальше что делать . До приобретения такой болезни я много подтягивался. За 1.5 часа 150-200 раз. Но сейчас боюсь делать  что ухудшу состояние свое. Можно мне подтягиваться ? Только с помощью ЛФК можно сформировать двигательный  стереотип ? Сейчас не работаю .Но приглашают на работу которая связана немного с физическими  нагрузками .Поэтому боюсь работать на такой работе. Если найду ,можно выходить на работу которая за компом ? Спасибо за консультации уважаемый Доктор!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (21 Окт 2018)

Лечат и хорошо.
Подтягиваться можно.
Голова и ЛФК - они формируют правильный стереотип.
А на тяжелой динамической работе - корсет Вам в помощь.
А на статической, сидячей - подушка под крестец, под поясницу и правильно организованное рабочее место Вам в помощь.

Если не найдете тему про корсеты и про правильное поведение - поможем.


----------



## Kobil (21 Окт 2018)

С помощью  подтягивания и ЛФК снимаются эти жжения, несильные покалывания , быстрая утомляемость поясницы, усталость в ногах когда лежу ,если регулярно выполнять? Как голова формирует правильный стереотип?  Объясните пожалуйста.  Спасибо


----------



## Доктор Ступин (21 Окт 2018)

С помощью подтягивания и правильного ЛФК формируется правильный стереотип.
Голова в этом участвует. Например оденьте короткую-военную рубашку и поставьте голове задачу делать все, но так чтобы рубашка из брюк сзади не вылазила. Сумеете? Тему про правильное поведение при боли в спине нашли?
При правильном стереотипе и хорошо проведенном лечении все проявления проходят, и не возвращаются.


----------



## Kobil (21 Окт 2018)

Тема про правильно поведение это где все расписано по пунктам? Если это то да нашел. Из интернета скачал гимнастику Бубновского. Это подходит да для ЛФК ? Спасибо большое ))


----------



## Доктор Ступин (21 Окт 2018)

Бубновский это третий уровень, тренировочный, а сперва  лечебная и восстановительная


----------



## Александр_100 (21 Окт 2018)

@Kobil, Я бы с подтягиваний не начинал. Подтягивания тоже можно отнести к третьему уровню.
Как впрочем и физическая работа - скорее на 4-й уровень потянет. И того работать можно будит не раньше чем через год!


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> С помощью подтягивания и правильного лфк формируется правильный стереотип.
> Голова в этом участвует. Например оденьте короткую-военную рубашку и поставьте голове задачу делать все, но так чтобы рубашка из брюк сзади не вылазила. Сумеете? Тему про правильное поведение при боли в спине нашли?
> При правильном стереотипе и хорошо проведенном лечении все проявления проходят, и не возвращаются.


Не согласен!  Доктор Ступин - пациент и так хорошо подтягивается - 150-200 раз, т.е. у него мышцы которые отвечают за подтягивание хорошо развиты, даже может слишком хорошо. Зато, у него явно есть мышцы в теле, которые не развиты совсем. Я считаю, нужно заняться именно этими мышцами, которые не развиты, а не теми, которые у него в отличном состоянии!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (21 Окт 2018)

Александр_100 написал(а):


> @Kobil, Я бы с подтягиваний не начинал. Подтягивания тоже можно отнести к третьему уровню.
> Как впрочем и физическая работа - скорее на 4-й уровень потянет. И того работать можно будит не раньше чем через год!
> 
> Не согласен!  Доктор Ступин - пациент и так хорошо подтягивается - 150-200 раз, т.е. у него мышцы которые отвечают за подтягивание хорошо развиты, даже может слишком хорошо. Зато, у него явно есть мышцы в теле, которые не развиты совсем. Я считаю, нужно заняться именно этими мышцами, которые не развиты, а не теми, которые у него в отличном состоянии!


Не согласны и тут же описываете мой пост.


----------



## Kobil (21 Окт 2018)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Не согласны и тут же описываете мой пост.


Это Александр написал . Не я . Лечебные и восстановительные ЛФК где можно найти ? Какие упражнения делать надо? В период обострения висеть  или подтягиваться можно? От этого будут пользы? Не понимаю сейчас то состояние улучшается  то ухудшается. Вот сейчас лежу ноги жгут и уставшие как будто. Неврологические симптомы увеличиваются... Что мне делать Доктор как спасти себя


----------



## Доктор Ступин (21 Окт 2018)

Так это я Александру и говорил.
Гимнастики есть тут на форуме.
Как вариант можете использовать мои варианты.

*Упражнения лечебные при болях в спине

9. Комплекс лечебной гимнастики в остром периоде

10.  Комплекс лечебной гимнастики в подостром периоде

11. Комплекс лечебной гимнастики в период ремиссии


Упражнений профилактические*

5. *Профилактические упражнения для шейного отдела и шейно-грудного перехода*

6. *Профилактические упражнения для формирования правильной осанки*

7. *Профилактические упражнения для увеличения подвижности методом растяжки*

8. *Профилактические упражнения для равномерного развития мышц тела*

А вот тренировочный уровень без инструктора сложно освоить.
Или самому надо разбираться.
Висеть и подтягиваться в остром периоде нет смысла, но если нет сил удержаться, то можно, если нет усиления боли.
Болит. Надо идти к врачу.


----------



## Kobil (22 Окт 2018)

Доброе утро Доктор!Я скидываю Вам ссылку на видео оно подходит как ЛФК для восстановления и укрепления ? Посмотрите пожалуйста мне очень важно это. Какой уровень это видео? Вчера плохо спал из за неприятности в ногах. Во время лечения лучше не становится мне.Как будто хуже стало мне. Или эффект медикаментозного лечения почувствуется после нескольких дней? Очень волнуюсь Доктор


----------



## Александр_100 (22 Окт 2018)

@Kobil, Это как раз первый примерно уровень гимнастика.


----------



## La murr (22 Окт 2018)

@Kobil, не изобретайте велосипед.
По ссылкам, приведённым Фёдором Петровичем, найдёте всё, что необходимо.
Комплексы по разным периодам и степеням сложности.


----------



## Kobil (23 Окт 2018)

@Доктор Ступин, доброе утро Доктор! Я делаю ЛФК которые вы скинули мне.В момент выполнения чувствую облегчение , но через полчаса -час опять начинается не сильная боль в ногах и мурашки в ягодице. Можно  мне продолжать делать это?То что Вам скинул ссылку на видео к какому уровню относится ? Мне можно выполнять это ? Еще доктор, можно мне бегать по утрам медленным темпом? Бег насколько поможет при восстановлении защемленных нервов и укреплении мышц? Спасибо огромное Доктор!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (23 Окт 2018)

> ...Доброе утро Доктор! Я делаю ЛФК которые вы скинули мне.В момент выполнения чувствую облегчение , но через полчаса -час опять начинается не сильная боль в ногах и мурашки в ягодице. Можно  мне продолжать делать это?...


Надо


> ...То что Вам скинул ссылку на видео к какому уровню относится ? Мне можно выполнять это ?...


Чуть сильнее предложенного первого. 


> ...Еще доктор, можно мне бегать по утрам медленным темпом?...


Не вызывает боли. можно


> ..Бег насколько поможет при восстановлении защемленных нервов и укреплении мышц? ..


Никак, это кардиотренировка.


----------



## Kobil (24 Окт 2018)

Спасибо большое! Доктор, каждое упражнение в подостром периоде по скольку раз делать ? Вместо валика можно подушку использовать? Если квждый день делать эти упражнения, есть насколько  есть вероятность снятия хронической усталости в ногах и боли в крестце?  Спасибо!!!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (24 Окт 2018)

Если дома, то 2-3 раза в день, по 5-10 раз.
Можно, можно и без, если не болит.
Как монометодика ЛФК эффективна только после выхода на тренировочный уровень, тогда в ногах усталость только после тренировки.


----------



## Kobil (24 Окт 2018)

@Доктор Ступин, от того что сейчас делаю эффекта мало да? Я подострый уровень делаю. Еще вопрос Доктор можно мне делать тренировочный уровень  делать или ещё рано? Ноющая усталость у меня в ногах и чуть чуть боль есть в крестце. От медикаментозного лечения улучшение мало почувствовал . Можете выписать хорошие обезболивающие и противовоспалительные лекарства и витамины чтобы нервы, мышцы восстановились? Спасибо большое !!!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (24 Окт 2018)

Для мышц нужна тренировка. Для тренировки нужно быть готовым, как сможете выполнять восстановительный уровень без боли - так на тренировочный.
Или разделите занятие - поясница лечебная, а верхний пояс - тренировочная.


----------



## Kobil (25 Окт 2018)

Добрый вечер!!!Скиньте пожалуйста тренировочный  уровень  ЛФК если есть . Спасибо  большое Доктор!!!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (25 Окт 2018)

Тренировочного уровня нет
Его формируют с инструктором.
Или по наитию, что хуже.


----------



## Kobil (27 Окт 2018)

Здравствуйте Доктор!!!У меня жжения в руках иногда. Иногда немеет рука. Но шея не болит абсолютно. С чем может быть связано это? Может это остеохондроз? Или какая нибудь другая болезнь. Еще доктор. Я подтягиваюсь.При этом не чувствую никакой боли в пояснице(грыжа 5мм).Турник не вреден для шейного отдела? Спасибо  большое Доктор!!!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (27 Окт 2018)

Все не вредно, если делать правильно.
Жжение. Скорее мышцы.


----------



## Kobil (13 Дек 2018)

Здравствуйте.
@Доктор Ступин, Араган плюс насколько эффективен при грыже, если колоть на спину? Препарат дорого стоит. У меня грыжа л4 л5 5-6 мм. Устает спина если долго сижу. В ногах есть ощущения жжения.


----------



## La murr (13 Дек 2018)

@Kobil, не стоит множить темы, задайте свой вопрос здесь.
Кто назначил Вам Араган+ ?


----------



## Kobil (13 Дек 2018)

La murr написал(а):


> Кто назначил Вам Араган+ ?


Врач назначил. Сказал приезжай когда купишь араган плюс. Я прочитал инструкцию по этому препарату там написано этот препарат  для лечения остеоартрита. Не знаю что делать.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (13 Дек 2018)

Какое действующее вещество?


----------



## Kobil (14 Дек 2018)

@Доктор Ступин, вот тут написано


----------



## Kobil (15 Дек 2018)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Какое действующее вещество?


Ответьте пожалуйста Доктор


----------



## Доктор Ступин (15 Дек 2018)

Гиалуроновая кислота. Смазка.
Куда колете?


----------



## Kobil (15 Дек 2018)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Гиалуроновая кислота. Смазка.
> Куда колете?


На спину спину сказал врач . Блокирует грыжу ?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (15 Дек 2018)

Наверное, все же фасеточные суставы.


----------



## Kobil (15 Дек 2018)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Наверное, все же фасеточные суставы.


Что это значит не понял объясните пожалуйста?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (15 Дек 2018)

К грыже этот препарат как-то не имеет отношений (имхо), а вот к суставам, хоть какое-то.


----------



## Kobil (7 Фев 2019)

Здравствуйте врач! Хочу у вас получить совета . Можно с грыжей в органах работать допустим в полиции и прокуратуре? Как вы знаете у них ненормированный рабочий график. Могут работать по 16 часов в день. Просто меня вызывают на собеседование. Но я боюсь смогу ли там работать. У меня грыжа л4 л5 5-6 мм . Нога немного болит, бывают муражки по ногам. Долго сидеть не могу . Спина устает быстро .Бывали у вас пациенты с грыжей которые работали в органах? Спасибо  большое за ответ Доктор.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (7 Фев 2019)

Я полковник медицинской службы.
У меня грыжа с 17 лет.
Все зависит не от наличия, а от того что и как болит


----------



## Kobil (7 Фев 2019)

Ходить могу сколько угодно. Вот сейчас уже 1.5 часа хожу. На голени левой ноги усталость есть не сильно. Могу еще  час погулять. Силы есть. Вот проблема у меня в том что когда лежу иногда жжежение, муражки , покалывание в ногах бывают . Мне 26  но столько проблем со здоровьем блин. Пойти и попробовать  поработать  что ли не знаю что делать


----------



## Доктор Ступин (7 Фев 2019)

Тему надо и обследование показать


----------

